
Show HN: WorkDNA – Attract engineers by showing off your engineering culture - bwb
https://workdna.com/cyberdyne/engineering
======
jmazzi
As someone who has been involved in technical hiring for over 18 years, I'm
very excited to start using this platform. What I love most about this
platform is the ability of candidates to get a glimpse of what it will be like
working for company before they ever talk to a person. Allowing candidates to
peer into your company will make sure you're connecting with the right
candidates.

------
bwb
Hi all, OP here.

As an engineer, a company's careers page and job post do not tell us much
about working on the engineering team. We are trying to fix that.

Our software platform shows prospective engineers the culture, work schedule,
technology, methodologies, hiring process, and Q&A. Most importantly, we help
the company show how they deliver on their culture with specific examples from
individual engineers.

We are launching with our first two customers on the white label platform next
week. We write everything, as we know busy engineering teams are.

We’d love some feedback :), what is it missing that you want to know?

